# Alternative to maternity pads



## tootsweets

I went to the chemist today to buy some maternity pads. They didn't have any - but they did have some incontinence pants. Would I be totally nuts to get some for post partum bleeding? I like the idea that the pad wouldn't slip, knickers wouldn't get ruined, and could always use another pad on top if needed. Also - could just change the whole lot after goin to the loo, instead of peeling/unpeeling pads etc. Is this a horrid idea, as I know they're designed for incontinence not bleeding...


----------



## DJJ

I dont really know if there would be any problems with that but if your having difficulty finding maternity pads I saw some in tesco in the baby section. Dont know if you've looked there. hope that helps


----------



## RebeccaG

i got some always maxi night time which i used which were fine - they were the super thick ones. Also got a pack of boots maternity pads.


----------



## chichestermum

incontinence pants are great! i used them after having DD!i did use pads too but the pants hold in any spillages! i was so impressed with them that i wore a white dress to go home in! superdrug do maternity pads, 2 packs for £1.40 xx


----------



## Sherley

I think its fine! My friend's top tip was to buy tena lady pants for postpartum bleeding - she said they were great for all the reasons you've mentioned. I got some, feel stupid packing them in my hospital bag, like an old lady, but if they do the trick its fine by me! I googled it before I bought them and others said they'd been advised this was fine by midwife/NCT classes.


----------



## tootsweets

Thank you all - I'm going to get a pack of the pants and a couple of packs of maternity pads and see how I get on. Spoke to my mum about it, she said the best thing to do is try and spend as much time as possible not wearing anything - i.e. lying on an old towel and letting air get to your lady bits. It makes sense to let the air get to you and assist healing. Yikes!


----------



## tristansmum

i found boots did the best deals on maternity pads.


----------



## RiverSong

Be sure to stock up on normal and nighttime pads for when the flow lightens. One less thing to worry about and i found the maternity/incontinence pads chafed a bit :S xx


----------



## fidget

i used tena lady (on the advice of my midwife) until i was light enough to just use normal heavy flow always pads :)


----------



## DarlingMe

I had a c-section but I remember reading on here to not get anything with the plastic coating over it. Like how some pads have a cotton padding and some have the thin plastic-like layer over it? Others said the plastic part sticks to you and might even pull on the stitches if you have to have any. So I would make sure they are cotton made!


----------



## vauxhalldaddy

hello and forgive me for commenting on this but my DW had our son last august and she swore by morrisons 34p incontinence pads for the bleeding she had after she had him. she said they held more???? not sure how much of what comes out of there but she said they were great


----------



## SIEGAL

Also, go buy some cheap underwear you PLAN on ruining. Made the whole thing less stressful. After the first few days when the bleeding is not as heavy I wore regular ultra-thin pads b/c I hated the maternity/overnight ones b/c I felt a lump between my legs and it hurt my stitches when I sat down b/c I was sitting on a lump. I just wore the ultra-thins, changed them everytime I went to the bathroom and if they didnt afford me enought coverage I didn;t care about the stained underwear.


----------



## Mrshoffie

tootsweets said:


> Thank you all - I'm going to get a pack of the pants and a couple of packs of maternity pads and see how I get on. Spoke to my mum about it, she said the best thing to do is try and spend as much time as possible not wearing anything - i.e. lying on an old towel and letting air get to your lady bits. It makes sense to let the air get to you and assist healing. Yikes!

I used sainsburys maternity pads - you will need more than a couple of packs! I think i used two packs in the first two days. Don't forget you may bleed for 4 to 6 weeks, the more you move about the more you will bleed. 
I cannot imagine "lying on a towel and not doing anything" - hubby found it strange enough me constantly having a boob out, let alone the hoards of visitors...!


----------

